# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  La gran presa hoover dam

## ben-amar

http://www.natgeo.es/multimedia/portada.htm
La gran presa Hoover Dam
Esta impresionante presa es el mayor hito arquitectónico de EEUU

La ciudad de Las Vegas recibe la energía de esta presa.


LA GRAN PRESA HOOVER DAM
La ciudad de Las Vegas es alimentada por la energía que procede de la histórica presa hoover, en el caudaloso río colorado.


http://www.terra.tv/Butaca/National-...Hoover-Dam.htm

imagenes sobre la construccion de esta gran presa

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por el vídeo ben-amar :Smile: 

Ya me gustaría tener una así cerca de casa :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------

